# bajar de 60W y 6Ohm a 3 vatios / disminuir potencia de audio



## RobZombie17 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola, necesito conectar unos auriculares a un wofer de graves de 60W y 6Ohm., y por lo que averigüe los auriculares tienen 32Ohm y desde 2,3 a 3 vatios.... 

en estos hilos NO figura la respuesta a esto:
XXX.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puedo-disminuir-potencia-amplificador-88153/
XXX:forosdeelectronica.com/f33/disminuir-volumen-salida-amplificador-88511/

y en este piden hacer algo parecido:
XXX.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/disminuir-potencia-existe-circuito-5466/

pero lo que yo necesito es mas drástico, y no se de resistencias mas que los colores indican el valor..... alguien que sepa de electrónica (obvio que todos jaja) me haría el favor de calcular eso por mi ? ....... tengo una amiga de la facultad (yo estudio ing en sistemas) que hace electronica, pero perdí mi celular en un recital y estamos de vacaciones..... Muchas Gracias !!

pd: porsupuesto que busque previamente a la pregunta del hilo que me cerraron :s.............. en google en el foro . . . era este: 

XXX.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=882723

pero aca simplifico la pregunta

pd2:hace ya un mes busco como hacer esto..... Gracias !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2014)

Ya te había contestado aquí:



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> . . . . Los auriculares se conectan colocando una resistencia en serie con cada canal, *68 a 220Ω*, pero NO te sirve para tu caso.



El caso para el que *NO* sirve es conectar otro amplificador a esa salida.


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola otra vez Fogonazo, y muchas gracias por tu tiempo............ aca lo redacte de una manera mas facil de entender, yo realmente lo que quiero es en lugar de unos auriculares, conectar un amplificador de audio a esa "señal" que ya viene con el corte de frecuencias altas, para que en el amplificador, auxiliar, auriculares o lo que quiera conectar, sea como la salida de la pc o de un ipod, es decir el jack de 3.5......... que segun estube viendo son 3 vatios maximo...

en resumen., con colocar DOS resistencia de "68 a 220Ohm", tanto al cable negro como al rojo (que es un cable que alimenta un parlante wofer de 60W y 6Ohm), podria conectarlo a unos auriculares o a la entrada de mi consola sin romper nada..... 
discupa no entendi lo de serie, va una a cada cable o las dos al rojo.... Muchas Gracias !! mañana lo compro


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2014)

¿ Que dice aquí: ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . El caso para el que *NO* sirve es conectar otro amplificador a esa salida.



Por salida me refiero a la salida de un amplificador. 

Si alimentas con señal de audio proveniente de la *"Salida"* de un amplificador a *"Otro"* amplificador, amplificas (Redundancia) no solo el audio sino también las distorsiones del primer amplificador, sus posibles recortes, sus zumbidos, Etc.Etc.

*Lo correcto es:* Buscar *"La Entrada"* de señal del primer amplificador y desde allí mandar esa señal a la entrada del segundo amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2014)

Estarías conectando la boca de uno en el traste del otro , eso se usa bastante en "equipos" de auto , inclusive venden los cachivaches para conectar una salida de parlante del DVD con la entrada de una potencia.

Pero claro eso suena bostafilo *pero fuerte* y es lo único que les interesa.

Si querés seguir insistiendo Googlealo como " Poner RCA a parlantes"

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hola, lo que yo tengo es un equipo home theatre HiFi, suena excelente, los surround traseros, el delantero y los frontales izquierda derecha, pero el wofer de graves, es muy pobre......... y se da la casualidad tengo un amplificador de audio con el que hago andar unos parlantes selenium pw6.... 

la cuestion es, si conecto el amplificador a la salida "de lo mismo que al home", estaria escuchando todas las frecuencias por los parlantes "del amplificador", y eso me arruinaria el efecto envolvente, porque son parlantes profesionales entonces me taparia todo..... por eso, tengo que ver la forma, de "descartar" el wofersito del home, y usar esa "señal" para que entre en la potencia, pero sin romper la potencia, porque ese cable tiene 60 W y 6 Ohm...

encontre unos reguladores con perilla, para disminuir el volumen, de ese cable y que pueda entrar en mi amplificador, pero me da cierta inseguridad el "cuanto es el minimo" al que se puede bajar....
tambien encontre unas "cajas directas" o "inyect box"... pero es para un uso mas especifico................. 

pd: 

Fogonazo dijo: 


> Lo correcto es: Buscar "La Entrada" de señal del primer amplificador y desde allí mandar esa señal a la entrada del segundo amplificador.



el impedimento para hacer esto es que al home tengo conectado mas de un dispositivo, y si quisiese usar el amplificador con x dispositivo deberia adaptarlo a cada uno (pc, dvd, tele) y claro no al mismo tiempo porque crearia conflicto de señales....... es imposible entonces con componentes electronicos covertir los 60 W y 6 Ohm del wofersito en algo indefenso para la entrada del amplificador ??.............

Muchisimas gracias por su tiempo.............


----------



## achapapo (Feb 7, 2014)

Segun lo que entendi... tienes un home theater y el bajo suena poco... ok .... tambien tienes otro amplificador con unos bafles que si suenan bien... entonces lo que quieres es quitar el woofer que suena poco y colocar la salida de ese a otro amplificador algo que no se puede... por lo que te digo que: quites el woofer y te van a quedar los dos cables de la salida y estos cables los vas a conectar a los bafles selenium que tienes y te va  a quedar bien... si son dos los colocas en serie para que no se queme el home theater.... eso fue lo que te entendi


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola achapapo, es CASI, lo que quiero, en realidad no quiero conectar el cable del wofer malo a la SALIDA de el amplificador, sino que a la ENTRADA (que bien podria ser al AUX de un equipo de musica).... entonces el amplificador hace su "magia" y sale por los parlantes selenium solo la frecuencia del wofersito que quite... esto es, porque no podria conectar los parlantes selenium al home, porque el home creo que en total tira 200W RMS, mientras que uno solo de los parlantes selenium requiere de 400W RMS..... yo quiero "entrelazar" un equipo de casa, con uno profesional......

pd: y si hiciese sonar todas las frecuencias, es decir el sonido "limpio" por el amplificador y el home, arruinaria el efecto envolvente, porque terminaria siendo una bola enorme de sonido proveyendo de un solo lugar (el selenium)...... Muchas gracias por el tiempo de todos !!


----------



## achapapo (Feb 8, 2014)

Lo mas facil que puedes hacer es lo que te dije quitar el woofer malo y en esa salida colocar los parlantes de selenium ya que en esa salida ya esta la frecuencia dividida del bajo, el home segun tu tira 200wrms y los parlantes son de 400wrms algo que esta bien ya que los parlantes siempre son de mas vatiaje que el amplificador (home)... pero si no quieres hacer esta vas hacer las cosas mas dificiles, tendrias que fabricar un filtro pasa bajo para el amplificador y sus parlantes selenium y comprar un cable como los de este link http://www.malagaelectronica.es/27-67-large/conexion-jack-35m-a-2-jack-35-h-02-metros.jpg ... pero ojo es mejor mi idea ya que si haces esta ultima estas dejando una salida de tu sonido envolvente en el aire y no se utilizara... Saludos


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 8, 2014)

........... (mensaje para publicar enlaces en el siguiente)

Hola achapapo....... seria fantastico el home pudiese hacer andar estas bestias........ pero lamentablemente la potencia del home es muy baja, son 200W en total con todos los satelitales (200W como mucho)..... y solamente 60W y 6Ohm para el wofersito malo......... mira estas imagenes que no son mias pero para que se den una idea de como son de grandes (son los mismos parlantes los que yo tengo)

en esta los dos de arriba:

http://cdn.clasipar.com/pictures/photos/002/025/540/vga_PB190023.JPG

y este es el parlante:

http://images01.olx-st.com/ui/5/71/56/1391643497_598336556_1-Fotos-de--Alto-falante-Selenium-15-pw6.jpg


si o si necesitan de la amplificación del amplificador (que este amplificador cuesta casi el doble que el home con todos sus satelite) -para darse una idea de no necesario del equipo para mover los selenium- (y se queda medio corto)

y mi pregunta es, si bien el amplificador es profesional y muy robusto (pesa casi 20kg), debe ser sensible a meterle como decia DOSMETROS "el traste del home, en la boca del amplificador", porque el "traste" sale con 60 W y 6 Ohm, por eso debo disminuir ese voltaje o potencia, a alguna le sea indefensa a la "boca" del amplificador..... un voltaje equivalente a la salida de un jack 3.5 de un ipod, celular, pc o lo que sea....... 

se muy muy poco de electronica no se si habría que poner una resistencia, un capacitor, un diodo o no se que  ........... Gracias ! se no me expreso claro a veces ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Yo vi mal o ese parlante dice Xelenium  ?

http://images01.olx-st.com/ui/5/71/..._1-Fotos-de--Alto-falante-Selenium-15-pw6.jpg


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 8, 2014)

jajaja hola DOSMETROS.... no, dice selenium nada mas que por el flash sale un poco difuminado...... selenium era una marca brasilera accesible hace unos 2 años (cuando yo los adquiri), ahora que la mejor marca de audio JBL compro la empresa selenium, les ponen a los parlantes JBL-Selenium y los venden al doble.... saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2014)

Si , conozco los Selenium y JBL , pero me asustaba leer Xelenium


----------



## morta (Feb 9, 2014)

lo mejor que podes hacer es ecualizar mejor los sonidos, por que lo mas probable es que quemes el home, quemes tu potencia o ambos al mismo tiempo, me llama la atención que digas que tenes una amiga pero no podes hablarle por que perdiste el celular? y no sabes la dirección de su casa??


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola achapapo y morta.... el adaptar los cables no me es un problema porque como se soldar, el %80 de los cables que tengo los arme yo (aunque terminan costando el doble que los chinos armados).......

entonces el condensador debe ser de la diferencia entre los 60 W y 6 Ohm del wofer que quiero reemplazar y lo que deberia tener para ser inofensivo -unos 3 v-, un condensador de 57v seria el ideal es asi ? -ya me voy a fijar tengo monton de esos que le saco a monitores y cosas rotas-.......... 

mi amiga es compañera del cursillo de ingreso, siempre que la veo en el pasillo hablamos incluso una vez me la cruze fuera de la uni y fuimos a tomar la leche en el burger king...... me dijo en el aire sin anotar los colores que tenia que comprar para ponerle un led a una bateria de luz de emergencia de 7.6v creo..... es que me iba de camping y un foco la gastaba rapido....y la direccion exacta no la se, se mas o menos donde vive..... 

cuando poinga el condensador voy a probarlo con unos auriculares, calculo que si no se queman, tampoco la entrada del amplificador....  Muchas Gracias !!



Hola morta, la pregunta 1, me lo pregunte y deduje era igual que la salida de una pc o un celular o ipod o cualquier cosa con un jack 3.5, quiza soporte mas por ser un equipo "pesado", pero por las dudas no especulo con eso...... y la 2da pregunta, segun encontré, en la salida de unos auriculares hay de 2,3v a 3,0v (en dispositivos como los mencionados)... gracias !!

pd: estaba mal lo de los 57v del condensador ?


----------



## achapapo (Feb 9, 2014)

No no el condensador yo lo utilizo como divisor de frecuencia, mientras mas bajo sea el valor, el parlante reproduce solo frecuencias altas, te digo lo del condensador para que no construyas un filtro pasa bajo.


----------



## RobZombie17 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola... ah bien, lo voy a rener en cuenta., eso me recuerda haber visto divisores de frecuencia con luces, no se si sera solo con un fin estetico o con la funcionalidad de "comerse" un poco del voltaje para que no pase todo...... ¿entonces no hay forma de "bajar" la potencia de ese cable -con frecuencias graves- para que no sea "peligroso" para la entrada del amplificador?........ Gracias !


----------

